

How to permanently bootstrap your startup - asanwal
http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/04/bootstrapping-forever/

======
dear
3 days without a single comment. No one in HN seems to be interested in
permanently bootstrapping their startups. They all want to land a big time VC
investment as a validation of their business! ;)

